
Babies, Parents and Home Offices - Advice? - davidw
http://journal.dedasys.com/articles/2008/09/02/babies-parents-and-home-offices-advice
======
DabAsteroid
This person's issue is basically (acoustical) noise. He needs to soundproof
his home-office. He should visit this website and contact Ted White:
<http://www.soundproofingcompany.com>

To soundproof, one needs to viscoelastically damp the walls, windows and door,
and seal all of the cracks.

Additionally, he should lock the door and never let any other member of the
household in. This is mentioned in Robert Patrick Bell's essay on home-
offices:

[http://robertplattbell.blogspot.com/2007/10/running-your-
own...](http://robertplattbell.blogspot.com/2007/10/running-your-own-patent-
practice.html)

 _When setting up your home office, take every last thing out of the room
first. You will have to fight with your spouse on this issue, too - but it is
a fight worth winning. They will want to make it an "office/guest room" or
"office/sewing room" or "office/hobby room". You will have to argue, under
threat of divorce, that your office is going to be an office slash nothing. If
the spouse doesn't want to go along with this, get divorced now, it will save
you a lot of trouble.

Spousal support, by the way, is essential in establishing your own practice.
Spouses can kill the whole deal. Your spouse may have married you when you
were a rising star associate at a big name firm - and they may be attracted to
the status that conveys. Working out of your spare bedroom isn't going to
impress your spouses' friends. If that is an issue, divorce now rather than
prolong the agony.

The Spouse will probably want to decorate your office too, with a lot of
useless fru-fru from some overpriced designer store. Do yourself a favor and
lock the door._

~~~
davidw
("This person" is me, BTW...)

